# Samba doesn't work with wifi

## piero.turra

Hello, I have a file server with a wired network card and a wireless one. When I start only the wireless connection the samba server stops working and is no more possible to restart or stop the daemon:

This is the output trying to restart the daemon:

```
Orcrist ~ # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop                           [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

* samba: caught SIGINT, abortingstart-stop-daemon: caught SIGINT, aborting

                                                                          [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/nmbd is already running                   [ !! ]

 * Error: starting services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop               [ !! ]
```

This is the nmbd.log file:

```
[2014/03/17 20:25:27,  0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:351(find_domain_master_name_query_fail)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name PTNET<1b> for the workgroup PTNET.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

```

This issue can be connected to the samba daemon dependencies, infact if I try to start the computer without the wired connection on the default rc, samba doesn't start.

----------

## gerdesj

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This issue can be connected to the samba daemon dependencies, infact if I try to start the computer without the wired connection on the default rc, samba doesn't start.

 

Have a look in /etc/rc.conf  change this: #rc_depend_strict="YES" to rc_depend_strict="NO".  You can make it more fine grained just for net, read the comments in there.

----------

## piero.turra

I've already set to rc_depend_strict="NO", and during the boot phase everything seem to work correctly.

----------

